# Teasing vs sex



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The missus and I have been quite good recently, a few minor things here and there but nothing too important... until now. It's still minor compared to the crazy issues so far.

Anyways, it seems we have a bit of a "difference" to overcome in our sex life... For me, I have a high threshold for teases, I love the challenge and have encouraged my wife to play harder to get and I also have a bad habit of getting the missus in the mood just for fun and not dealing with her "consequences". My wife in contrast has a high threshold for sex itself, personally my endurance can never match hers, no matter how many cans of tuna or steak I eat to keep the torpedo factory running.

So I want more teasing/romance/flirting, and she wants more of the lovemaking itself. This issue has been correcting itself over the years with our compromises and even this year recently with our new developed sense of understanding between one another.

However... our timings are still off. I need to somehow either shorten the time it takes to get me in the mood, or to stop teasing so much and getting so many kicks outta it.. and she has to somehow either slow down her "spidery-me-eat-males" urges, or learn how to wait a little longer before happy hours.

Any hints or tips? Or is this something only time can sort out?


----------



## justsumchik (Oct 7, 2011)

What about doing the teasing while you and/or she are at work and she can't just jump your bones? Give her an extra long kiss in the morning to get her started, then a sexy email or text during the day, maybe bring her something special (like a Starbucks or something, not a diamond), then take her out or fix dinner so she has to wait...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pheromones05 (Oct 30, 2011)

She learns that the promise of sex grants her this power. In other words ...

pheromones


----------

